# Chinchilla enclosures



## Piecesandjam (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Im new to this section of the forum (usually in the shelled section).
My sister has two chinnies which are kept separatly, cause they dont get on!! :devil:
I was thinkin of re-vamping their houses cause they dont have a lot of room. Could others maybe post pic of their set-ups to help me along?

Also is there anyway they can be kept outside in the summer?? :hmm:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

heres how i kept my two female chins


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice cage


----------



## Piecesandjam (Feb 12, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> heres how i kept my two female chins


Cool , i like it! :2thumb: :no1:
Not sure if our two would live together tho.....
Heard of some folk using an aviary type set-up???
Just want to give them as much space as practical


----------



## Piecesandjam (Feb 12, 2009)

bump.......:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

buy a large birdcage and put shelves boxes toy in it and thats alll i know  xxx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's an example of one of my old chiller cages:


----------



## Piecesandjam (Feb 12, 2009)

These are cool, thanks guys!! :2thumb:
Any takers for outdoor enclosures??


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Piecesandjam said:


> These are cool, thanks guys!! :2thumb:
> Any takers for outdoor enclosures??


Only time I would put a 'chilla in an outdoor enclosure is if the enclosure was totally metal apart from wooden shelves and toys inside aswell as plenty of cool spots.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The weather here in the Uk doesn't make outdoor enclosures safe for chillers, I'm afraid. There is way too much damp and they are very prone to fur fungus, which will make them lose their full coat, because of the density of their fur. You could only manage it if you set up a shed with both a dehumidfier and an air conditioner (for the summer).


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

Humidity and heat will kill a chinchilla so a definite no to keeping them outside.
Have you tried reintroducing the chinchillas.
I have been breeding chins for over 15 years and in that time I have never had two chins that will not pair up with the correct process.
It is important to know that floor space is much more important than height in a cage for chins which makes the aviary type cages unsuitable in my opinion.


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

Clair is quite right, chins are rock hoppers not climbers. Any fall from higher than 18" can kill a chin. Longer is much better than higher. :2thumb:


----------



## Piecesandjam (Feb 12, 2009)

cool guys, thanks for the advice! :2thumb:

fur fungus u say??? That cany be good for anybody!! 

Might have another go at lettin them out together, not sure of the sexes tho, usually 1 looks like it wants to hump the other then they run n squeal n rip 1 anothers fur out!! :gasp:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd just like to put a warning on pets at home chin cages, we had two die in college after getting caught on the ladders, all replaced now obviously but I'd suggest people remove them...


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'd just like to put a warning on pets at home chin cages, we had two die in college after getting caught on the ladders, all replaced now obviously but I'd suggest people remove them...



was just about 2 post this, also rat rolls are no good either, our female got her foot caught in the chain but that hangs them


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

i posted a bit on bigger enclosures on a diff chin thread - di and clair have covered the basics there for you though 

additionally fur fungus is actually another name for ringworm in chinchillas - so not only can your chins get it - you can get it off them


----------

